# Avatar Request



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Well, as some know, I had a Josh Barnett Avy for a long time. Obviously, I just can't anymore.

I replaced it with a pic, but that's just a temporary placeholder.

I was wondering if someone could put together an Avy for me using a pic of, well, me.

I've attached two.

Cropping is welcome, especially with the second, which is off center. So is messing with tints and color stuff.

And, inclusion of a graphic that reads "IronMan" or "IM".

But I'll leave the artistic stuff up to the visual artists.

Will rep all submissions, and offer credits to the one I end up using.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get something in for you.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> :thumbsup:


Sweet, man. I will rep you, but gotta spread some around first, since I already got you for the 1-vs.-1 idea.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

How's this?:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Repped, DP. I'm still liking Michael Carson's. Having the whole Gracie Humaita logo in the back is pretty cool.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Sweet, man. I will rep you, but gotta spread some around first, since I already got you for the 1-vs.-1 idea.


No probs, just happy to help.

I never take creds for sigs and things, I just like to help, so don't worry about the creds if you pick mine. :thumbsup:


----------

